# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  رسميا الـ Q على samsat 60 hd mini plus

## mohamed73

رسميا الـ Q على samsat 60 hd mini plus     الفلاشات من هنا 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  أو من هنا 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        كإظافة لصاحب الموضوع والتحديث
 جزاه الله كل الخير  
 تم التجريب من طرفي(الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
 فكانت نتيجة التحديث كالآتي
 القنوات لم تشتغل بجهاز سامسات 60 العادي
 التحديث يمر عادي بدون مشكل يذكر
 للإشارة هذا تحويل إلى جهاز vision premium1
 وليس تحديث رسمي للجهاز
 القنوات تشتغل جيدا وبثبات وبدون أنترنيث
 يمكنك الرجوع للجهاز بعد تحويله  
 صور القنوات بعد تمرير التحديث

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*احسنت الشرح والنشر*

----------


## draou

للاسف لم تعد تستقبل في شمال افريقيا

----------


## سي محمد امين

شكرا على المساعدة

----------

